# Looking for a screen printing company that relabels, tags, and wraps.



## crc0002 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm looking for an American based screen printing company to print athletic fit T-shirt and Stringers. They will also need to be relabeled, tagged, and wrapped as well with the clear wrapping having a logo on it too. Feel free to PM me or respond here. Thanks!


----------



## Evilspock (Mar 11, 2014)

Check out americanprinthouse.com

THX


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Try midnigthimpressions in Azusa CA


----------



## Em11 (Oct 16, 2008)

Contact Owlbear Printing located in Pennsylvania . They can do all of those.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

